# Raleigh or carlton Worksop built frame only on e bay



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2019)

Anybody looking for a nice frame to renovate ?

I have this Raleigh / Carlton Worksop built one that at some time in its life the drive side rear stay looks to have been squashed a bit . There is a hole in the rear stay for some reason .

Sizes and frame number shown in pictures.

Frame is free just pay the carriage or can be collected from Wellingborough NN8 post code . Sorry the forks are not included .


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Jan 2019)

That would make a nice fixed wheel bike after a respray!


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2019)

Still here and available


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2019)

now on e bay https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/233151661917


----------

